# Sorry,few more pics



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Last few I promise.


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, please hug that super cute pup for me!!! :arf:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2011)

what a beauty :001_wub:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my, please hug that super cute pup for me!!! :arf:


Done!:thumbsup:



wiley80 said:


> what a beauty :001_wub:


 Thankyou..his looks are deceiving he is a devil


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh wow I just want to cuddle taht gorgeous wrinkly face!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

cheers..just done it for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw, if you get bored of him feel free to post him in my general direction! :thumbup:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Colette said:


> Aw, if you get bored of him feel free to post him in my general direction! :thumbup:


 Imagine royal mails postage charge for him!


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh dont apologise! Just keep posting :thumbsup:
Gorgeous pup and stunning photos!


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous pupster :001_wub:

I echos sailor's point do not EVER apologies for posting pics of that ball of cuteness.

Secondly if these are your last pics I will hunt you down kick your butt and have to take the dog for myself so I can continue to post pics myself


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers all..I will update with pics but dont want to flood the forum with dave pics:ihih:


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Oohh what a little darling. Makin me broody. !!!!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Cheers..had his weigh in today and he is 31 kilos already!


----------

